# Moving to HKG in Nov



## anthonia (Aug 29, 2011)

hi all - I shall be relocating to HKG by early Nov 2011 and currently waiting for working visa approval.

My office will be at Quarry Bay area and am thinking to get a place at 

Wan Chai
Taiko Place
CWB

Wondering is a budget of HKD12-14k good enough to secure a good condition modern studio? Or should i just rent an unit at serviced residence like CHI Residences?


----------



## MacauZone (Sep 1, 2011)

Personally I love Lantau Island (the one near airport), and if I ever moved to Hong Kong I would rent a studio within one those modern candlestick buildings in Tung Chung there.

They are cheap because far from the centre (bus ride to Wan Chai takes 30 minutes, but it's a nice drive), modern with all the amenities (gyms, swimming pools for residents) and excellent shopping centre.

It's also a quiet area, not too much people / traffic, green... Really nice.

I think you would get something within your budget there.


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

anthonia said:


> hi all - I shall be relocating to HKG by early Nov 2011 and currently waiting for working visa approval.
> 
> My office will be at Quarry Bay area and am thinking to get a place at
> 
> ...


I lived in the CWB area for 8 years and altought the commute was 30 to 40 mins even a trip wasn't that bad. Your other two options might prove expensive.....unless you are an the early riser, Lantau is not a good option (45 mins on the airport express + can be 2-3 hours by car


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Why not look for accomodation in the Quarry Bay area. It will be much more reasonable that the areas you have suggested. The MTR is a cheap and efficient way to travel around Hong Kong for socializing.

try looking at 
Hong Kong Rental Properties, Homes for Rent and Apartments for Lease ? Square Foot


----------



## anthonia (Aug 29, 2011)

MacauZone said:


> Personally I love Lantau Island (the one near airport), and if I ever moved to Hong Kong I would rent a studio within one those modern candlestick buildings in Tung Chung there.
> 
> They are cheap because far from the centre (bus ride to Wan Chai takes 30 minutes, but it's a nice drive), modern with all the amenities (gyms, swimming pools for residents) and excellent shopping centre.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the suggestion, but Lantau Island is a bit far from HKG island. I would prefer to cut down traveling time to work


----------



## anthonia (Aug 29, 2011)

siobhanwf said:


> Why not look for accomodation in the Quarry Bay area. It will be much more reasonable that the areas you have suggested. The MTR is a cheap and efficient way to travel around Hong Kong for socializing.


Thanks for the recommendation. It's very useful.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

anthonia said:


> Thanks for the recommendation. It's very useful.



With a hubby who worked for the HK police for 35 years I think his suggestion is a very valid one 

The MTR is even now being expanded on Hong Kong Island'
The South Island Line (East) will connect the MTR network at Admiralty to the Southern District of Hong Kong, via new stations at Ocean Park, Wong Chuk Hang, Lei Tung and South Horizons

You can see the map for the MTR at 

MTR > Getting Around > MTR Train Services > > System Maps

A MUST when you get to Hong Kong is an Octopus card.

Welcome to Octopus Hong Kong

Octopus is accepted all over Hong Kong  
Use it for transportation and parking, at retail outlets, self-service machines, leisure facilities and schools


----------

